#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Acesso Negado Psn

## qloukura

Olá pessoal.. Gostaria de saber se alguém está com problema de acesso negado a psn? http://br.playstation.com/psn/
Aqui está retornando a seguinte msg :"Access DeniedYou don't have permission to access "http://account.sonyentertainmentnetwork.com/external/auth/login.action?" on this server.Reference #18.35c77bc8.1451485216.c39afee ".

Alguém já se deparou com essa msg ? Tenho ip válido na rede que é gerenciada por mikrotik (ccr)Até semana retrasada estava funcionando normalmente.. me parece um banimento de meu endereço ..!

----------


## digoitp

Problema é na psn e não na sua internet amigo .

----------


## qloukura

> Problema é na psn e não na sua internet amigo .



A princípio parece que sim... mas vc teve o msm problema ao acessar o link ?

----------


## Danusio

Tenho um cliente que estava com este problema, mas o problema estar no Link Dedicado da Gvt, já no Adsl gvt não tem o problema de conexão.

O problema é com o Link Dedicado da GVT, aqui em Aparecida de Goiânia e Goiânia-GO, não funciona.

----------


## qloukura

> Tenho um cliente que estava com este problema, mas o problema estar no Link Dedicado da Gvt, já no Adsl gvt não tem o problema de conexão.
> 
> O problema é com o Link Dedicado da GVT, aqui em Aparecida de Goiânia e Goiânia-GO, não funciona.


Obrigado..

----------


## rogermacedo

olá amigo, tenho tido este problema, depois que é feito o login não aparece mais, da uma dor de cabeça mesmo, eu coloquei direto no roteador passando fora da minha rede, com o modem adsl e foi de boa, ai depois eu coloquei em minha rede, passando pelo host pot e load sem problemas. o problema é apenas na primeira conexão. depois que registrou o videogame e login vai de boa.

----------

